# Instrument gauge cluster removal?



## Itchy528 (Oct 23, 2003)

Is it ok to disconnect the instrument cluster w/o needing to worry about any check engine or odometer tampering lights going off?

I would like to verify the speedometer wire with a multimeter for an aftermarket nav setup. I believe its the brown/red wire, but want to make sure.

Thanks,

Mark
2000 528


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes you can.


----------

